# Global days for 37216



## todd5400 (Apr 12, 2010)

What is the global days for the above procedure code?  I can not find it on the medicare web site.

Thanks
Mary


----------



## KellyLR (Apr 12, 2010)

*Global days*

for 37216  without being policy specific, 090 days incl 1 day pre-op

hope this helps, the link on CMS is ridiculously long


----------



## todd5400 (Apr 13, 2010)

I can't get this procedure code to pull up when I go on cms website.  

Mary


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 13, 2010)

I am assuming that Medicare does not list a global period since it's non-covered; although, it is 90 days.

Effective for dates of service on or after March 17, 2005, CAS with embolic protection claims that contain procedure code 37216 (transcatheter placement of intravascular stent(s) without distal embolic protection) will not be paid. *CMS has deemed procedure code 37216 a non-covered service for Medicare purposes*.


http://www.cms.gov/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/MM5022.pdf


----------



## KellyLR (Apr 13, 2010)

For a little more information to explain why, look at page 4 of this transmittal:

www.cms.gov/transmittals/downloads/R1042CP.pdf

Sorry, I am not good at these links for some reason here. 

Good Luck!


----------

